
What Recruiters Don't Want You to Know - ohjeez
http://insights.dice.com/2017/05/10/what-recruiters-dont-want-you-know/
======
hunglee2
Makes me sad to read exposés of this kind. Having worked in the recruitment
industry as an agent, in-house recruiter and now recruitment tech vendor, I
can confirm that most of these practices exist.

Some of these behaviours are not directly the result of poor practice from
agencies though. In many cases, agencies adopt the bad practice from their
customers - the end client, who also needs to take some responsibility for the
poor experience candidates often receive. Also, the post co-mingles recruiters
of different types (internal vs 3rd party for example) which doesn't help the
reader understand the behaviours in this market.

I'm going to go point by point on this in an attempt to share a perspective
and maybe help out a little.

 _Prioritizing Candidates from Prestigious Companies_ This happens and it's
100% the responsibility of the end client. 'Pedigree' hiring is a common bias
that starts with the customer before being adopted by the recruitment agent.
Agent only cares about placements, if client is bias, agent will simply factor
that bias into his search.

 _Ghosting Candidates_ This is 50/50 on the agent and the client. Most often
rejected candidates get zero feedback other than the outcome. Without any
substantive feedback to offer, an agent will often not bother to provide any
contact at all. Poor practice, but shared responsibility between agent and
client

 _Not All Recruiters are Created Equal_ 100% correct

 _Sending Unsolicited Résumés_ Horrendous demand generation tactic. Happens
too often, and won't be stopped until legislation is in place to penalise
firms that try this

 _Posting Fake Jobs to Fish for Résumés_ Horrendous supply generation tactic.
Happens too often, and won't be stopped until legislation is in place to
penalise firms that try this

 _They Stall for Time_ Called 'candidate management'. Does happen but
impossible to assess whether it is or isn't - could genuinely be the case that
no information is coming from the client.

 _Some Agencies are Training Grounds_ Almost all large corporate firms fall
into this bracket. Hire cheap at the junior level and send them out to work
the phones. Survival of the fittest mentality, and big part of the reason why
candidate experience of agents is so uneven.

 _Recruiters are Rewarded for Diversity Hires_ Probably not true of agency
recruiters - they just want placements. This may be true of internal
recruiters, especially of large corporates who have diversity policies.

------
JSeymourATL
Curious that this manufactured content piece came from the job board DICE--

They evidently don't mind portraying their client base (recruiters) in a
decidely unflattering light. I'd think twice about supporting their platform.

